# Home Grown Tadpole Food



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I wanted to throw out an idea that Brent Brock mentioned many moons ago. I have had tremedous success with premade algae carpets. You probably are growing some already if you have older tadpoles in cups. I use a homemade mix that contains spirulina and chlorella. Given some time, it will form a slimy, greenish carpet on the bottom of the cup. I have noticed "mow strips" from the tads munching along the floor. The tads eating this (mostly tinc group frogs) look great, and the water is cleaner, smells clean etc. From some of my fish keeper reading it's pretty nutritious stuff. I'll post pictures soon so people can check out what I am talking about.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

On a related note to this, I saw a very healthy 'green water' tank Ed had going at the Zoo for tad rearing, along with a couple of _Panchax_. I've thought about culturing the stuff myself, and some people have had great success rearing salamander larvae in similar 'pond water' set ups.


----------

